# Place to live Near AUT North Campus



## fareedqazi (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi/Kia Ora,

My wife got offer for PhD from Auckland Technology University(AUT). She will be joining in March'19. This time she is going alone. Need your suggestions on the following.
1. Place to live near AUT North Campus. Safe & economical with less travel time.
2. Type of accommodation which should be considered.
3. We are a family of 04. Myself an architect and two kids 07 & 13yrs. We will be joining her after 3/4 months after she joins. As I find through google that most of the offices are in CBD area, assuming to get a job in CBD need suggestion on the area which could be equally good for my wife and myself. 
4. What type of accommodation we could look for our family of 04nos. and roughly the weekly rent. & other expenses.
5. I will be applying for Partner of Student Work visa, being an Architect with more than 15yrs of work experience in India, is there any chance of getting job offer based on work visa & sitting here in India.

Thanks in advance.
regrds,


----------

